# Big brag for Heidi and Babsy today



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been kicking myself for signing up for this show, and then not being able to work the dogs. I had two legs on each of them, Heidi doing her RA, and Babsy her CD. So I signed each of them up for two shows -- four trials in two days here in town today and tomorrow. Tomorrow I have to babsit, so I have been at the show ALL DAY.

Anyhow, Rally Advanced went first, and Heidi did so good I was so proud of her, first place with a score of 97. 

I thought and thought, and waited and waited for obedience to start. Finally I figured it would be way after lunch, and decided to move up with Heidi and run her in Excellent A. 

It was a tight fit. I moved Babsy to the end of the novice B class and still I was worrying. The second Rally trial started at 2:30, and the obedience judge broke for lunch at 1:45. She had Open A to still do after lunch and then about eight Novice B dogs and 2 Novice A dogs.

We got into the ring and scored 97 and first place again in Excellent A! The judge waited until the end of excellent B to do the ribbons. There were still three or four dogs to go, when they did sits and downs in the other ring. 

Babsy had hurt her leg coming home last night jumping into my explorer. So I did not want to take her in and out. I had brought her crate in, and left Heidi in the car while I did her walk-through and then ran out and got her. But I would have had to put Heidi back in the car in order to do obedience with Babs, and I did not want to miss the ribbons, so I waited. The judge even suggested that I come over and run my obedience dog as I would finish before Rally was finished, but I explained to the steward about having two dogs and I would have to move her out to the car, and there was not enough time. 

Luckily, I was able to go in for the ribbons with Heidi, and then rush her to the car and come back and there was still a dog before us in obedience. 

It was not as pretty, the obedience, but Babsy made it. 

The Rally judge actually complemented my handling skills with Heidi. That is a bit different from the judge nearly four years ago that said she loved the dogs, she wanted to get them a new handler.

We qualified with Babs with a third placement. So I finished two titles, got three legs, and three placements today. I had never done excellent before, so I was out there with Heidi on lead before her class doing her first moving stand. But she did it in the ring. How kool is that? The Halt (Sit) Stand Down was something she hadn't done before either, but did just fine with it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Huge congrats thats definitely quite the accomplishment for sure!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats ))


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats! Did you bring a camera??


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow!! Very impressive!! You must be exhausted from juggling the two dogs, the timing of the classes, etc. Hope you relax with a glass of wine tonight and enjoy your success


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No camera, I was alone. No wine, but lots of aspirin.


----------

